# Tree Saddle Vs. Hang On Stand



## SandSquatch (Jun 30, 2020)

I’m looking to start some public land deer hunting this year, and I want a good run and gun set up.

I’ve been looking at Tethrd saddles and Lone Wolf stands. If anyone has experience, preferences, or other suggestions, please share. 

I will be hunting East Texas National Forests and WMAs, I understand I have a lot of of hard work ahead of me, and I would appreciate any advice.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Lighter and simpler is better. I had great luck with Lone Wolf lightweight hang on stands with strap on steps and Summit Razor climbers. Used the climbers the most. I could take down and pack up silently in about 5 minutes max and reset. I usually hunted an evening, the next morning, then reset midday. Never more than twice in one spot. Scent control and enter/exit routes are most important.

Here are my three best public land bow kills.


----------



## SandSquatch (Jun 30, 2020)

Those are some awesome deer, thank you for the input. Did you have any trouble finding suitable trees for the climber on public land? I have only hunted a climber a few times on groomed trees on private land.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Depends on where you are hunting. Some places I used a 6ft aluminum tripod on my shoulder. Some used that hang on. And some i used that climber. I ended up hunting climber type areas most often. Tripod areas second. Just the areas I liked hunting the most.


----------



## SandSquatch (Jun 30, 2020)

Hope Iâ€™m not bugging you with all the questions, thanks again. 

Do you like the climber itself, or the areas it suits better? What are the differences in the areas youâ€™d use a climber compared to a hang on, other than straighter trees obviously?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Climber allowed me to get higher faster, easier, and felt safer although I always stayed slow, methodical, and safe with a climbing harness and self recovery gear no matter what kind of hunting I was doing.

I like to find a giant tree on edge of somewhere I can see a long long way and use that to scout. See where animals are crossing. Then get tighter and tighter and adjust to the buck I am after.... or setup on a meat lane and lay em out.

Those two bigger bucks on the left I hunted every weekend of deer season for 4 years.... first day i saw them was the day i shot them. I knew they were there but never actually saw those bucks until i drew back on them. Most dont have the wherewithal to hunt that way on public lands. Results speak for themselves.....


----------



## SandSquatch (Jun 30, 2020)

Thatâ€™s some serious patience and dedication! I like your strategy. That makes sense why you went with the climber rather than being limited to the amount of climbing sticks you could carry. 

Have you or anyone you know used climbing spurs and a lineman belt? Seems like thatâ€™d give you similar freedom with your stand height. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Never known anyone to do that for hunting. I dont see the need.

With a 6ft tripod you can hike in a long long way, a 13ft portable tripod you can hike in a reasonable way, lightweight hang on with strap on steps, and a nice climber you should be able to hunt successfully anywhere. Go enjoy....

Got the talking part done... nothing else to figure out.... go do it and spend the time scouting and learning how to not bump the animals. More gear just muddies the waters. Take whatever you can fit in your pockets and the stand on your back. That's it.


----------



## Fish64 (Jan 28, 2016)

The trees in East Texas set up well for a climber. I have been hunting a Lone Wolf Hans climber for the past 13 years or so. Absolutely love it. I move around a lot and do not use food. Only hunt the trails. I keep a folding saw in my pack to clear limbs on the way up. The stand is rock solid and very light. Because I am so use to it, I can be up or down a tree in very little time. With the hand climber, you need to be in pretty good physical condition. I am 56 years old and have no issues with it at all. The only alternative for me personally would be a Lone Wolf lock on stand with their climbing sticks. I have a buddy that uses that system and he really likes it. No need to trim limbs on the way up with that system. Just my opinion but LW is the top choice. Light. Quiet. Rock solid. Good luck.


----------



## greyghost7 (Feb 3, 2020)

I have both climber and Hang on w/sticks. They are light weight and quick to get into action. Remember to use harness and safety lifeline rope when elevated


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*hang on stand easier*

the hang on stands are easy breezy, a climber stand requires a clean tree. i like the hang ons with some tree steps. any tree anywhere versus looking for a suitable tree. just my 2 cents. :texasflag


----------



## Raptured (Jan 3, 2013)

I hunted the Sam Houston NF for years with a climber and had good success, the best was an 11pt. I just listed a stand in the classified section.


----------

